# Long or short hair?



## llehsal (Nov 23, 2010)

Sooooo, I have been in a quandary for the past few months on what to do with my hair.  I have relaxed it, cut in a short bob, braided it, put in extensions yada yada.....but now, I am just FED UP of this thing...OMGahhhhhh.... I just want rid of it. I am fed up of the relaxer and all the drama that comes with it.  I used to like pampering it soooo much....and flinging my hair in the wind...hehehe...but not anymore...I'm off of that now.. LOL.  I am going to cut it all off.  I did this years ago when I was just twenty, but to do it now I'm a bit nervous.  Nervous as to what my friends and other people may think. Eeeeeeeeek.

I loved how I looked then, and I'm sure I'd love how I would look now.  One of my male friends decided to tell me that I should factor in that men preferred women with long hair.  Well, as I said to him too bad for them, that's their problem, not mine.  I frankly could not care less.  Have any of yall or anyone you know done a chop before?  Be it straight to a pixie cut or a bob or just a few inches.  What were the reactions?  Btw, I attached a picture of what I had in mind and what I plan to do  (but shorter).


----------



## shayy (Nov 23, 2010)

I have had long hair for.... pretty much ever! In 4th grade I cut it off to a bob. It was the worst! I hated it so much! Given I was in 4th grade, I dunno how I'd react today! I love my long hair even though it is annoying, but have thought about cutting it many times. I personally think that you would look great with that hair style!

Its funny, my boyfriend actually prefers short hair to long hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 24, 2010)

I prefer long on me but Ive always wondered what Id look like with short hair. My friend had about medium length hair and today she decided to cut it like Emma Watsons new pixie haircut. She looked strange cuz Im so not used to seeing her like that. I think you'll look good w that hair style that you posted.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Nov 24, 2010)

I have had both long and short hair.I prefer myself with long hair because I have a very round face and with short hair I literally look like a bobblehead.

I did have fun with my hair short as I prefer a "messy" style and it dried a lot quicker.Saved on hair dye,too, cuz I only had to buy one box.With my hair at almost waist length,I have to buy 3 boxes of hair coloring.

I personally think you would look great with short hair.You have some gorgeous high cheekbones that would be accentuated with a shorter haircut.


----------



## Chococatluva (Nov 24, 2010)

Most women who have really long hair, have extensions... A lot of guys don't realize that lol.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 24, 2010)

I love both, I chop my hair off every couple years but at this point I prefer long hair... theres just so many more style options I think, I'm in the mid growing out stage right now and I threw in some sew in extensions. Its a pain, its expensive has to be re-done every few months I cant wait for my long hair to be back LOL


----------



## magosienne (Nov 24, 2010)

I've had my hair cut as short as chin length, i hated it but the rest was so damaged i didn't have a choice.

I had very long hair when i was little, then got it cut over the years. I'm trying to get it long, right now it reaches my plates, and i would like it to reach the middle of my back. Anything too long bothers me.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 24, 2010)

To begin with - you look stunning in short hair!

I have had both long hair and very short hair - in fact, I tend to cut my hair off, then grow it out to long, then cut it all off again.

For me, long hair is less maintenance. I wash my hair less often, and use less product.

Good for you for not listening to the boys - wear your hair the way you like. If a guy really likes you, it absolutely doesn't matter. He's after your heart, not your hairstyle.

Have you checked out taaz.com It is suppose to be a decent site where you can try different looks.


----------



## llehsal (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm gonna check taaz now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jess!:) (Nov 24, 2010)

I prerfer long hair, as you can play around with it more,

But that style is nice!


----------



## cinderella (Nov 27, 2010)

The short hair looks very sexy and confident on you. I think you will not make a mistake if you choose super short hair cut.


----------



## Ere Perez (Dec 13, 2010)

I think hairs length depend on our face cut, Which type of hair cut suit on you. I personally think that you would look great with that hair style!


----------



## katana (Dec 13, 2010)

I think you should go for it!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Be sure to post pics if you do!


----------



## jgifted (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, I have been googling to for this kind of hairstyle. I saw it on someone at time when my hair was all damaged by chemicals. I used to have long healthy hair after years of chemicals, it now can take no more. I have left it to grow with an intention to cut it short. I dont want to put dreadslock but I want cute short hair and so i started searching for a hairstyle. Then i saw this one bt I dint know what its called so i hav bn googling on the net to see a pic that i can give to my hairsylist bt i still want to know the name. Could you kindly let me know the name of the hairstyle. I will really appreciate. I think I can look good in it


----------



## llehsal (Feb 18, 2011)

Honestly, I wish I knew.  I don't think its really a named haircut per se.  I guess you can just get a pic and take it to the hairdresser's barber and let them know that this is what you want.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 18, 2011)

It's called a twist out. I did it in secondary school. Back When Lauryn Hill was big.


----------

